# The Callisto Protocol



## KILPIN_91 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Disponibile da oggi il nuovo gioco survival Horror "The Callisto Protocol",fatto dai creatori della saga Dead Space. 
Qualcuno ci ha giocato? Che ne pensate?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Disponibile da oggi il nuovo gioco survival Horror "The Callisto Protocol",fatto dai creatori della saga Dead Space.
> Qualcuno ci ha giocato? Che ne pensate?


Io lo comprerò sicuramente da patito del genere e di Dead Space ma non adesso, ho una marea di giochi lasciati in sospeso (Cyberpunk, King Arthur Knight's Tale, il DLC di Pathfinder Wrath of the Righteous e altra roba).
Ho letto delle recensioni discordanti, ma me ne sono sempre fregato dei cosiddetti reviewers di professione, spesso prezzolati e di parte o semplicemente incompetenti (IGN, GameSpot per citarne alcuni).
L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso dal poco che ho visto è la poca longevità e soprattutto l'assenza di una modalità New Game Plus, spero venga aggiunta in una futura patch.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Dicembre 2022)

Pare sia ottimizzato con i piedi, roba che con una 3080 e processore della Madonna ha parecchi cali di frame rate. A vederlo sembra Dead Space chiamato con un altro nome. Graficamente sembra superbo. Per il resto non so altro e poco mi interessa in quanto non credo ci potrò mai giocare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2022)

Vacca boia, io volevo prenderlo ma molte recensioni dicono che sia un po' una mezza sola come gameplay.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Dicembre 2022)

Sto vedendo che su Steam ha solo il 34% di recensioni positive


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo che su Steam ha solo il 34% di recensioni positive


La maggior parte delle recensioni negative è dovuta ai problemi tecnici del porting su PC e coi problemi vari di stuttering e di cali di frame, di solito dopo un paio di patch risolvono tutto (ed è anche per questo che non preordino mai o non compro mai al day one).


----------



## Devil man (2 Dicembre 2022)

A me l'horror mi piace, ma cavolo sti giochi mi mettono un ansia..


----------

